# Seiko SKX007 NATO Strap Size



## moonsoo (Sep 29, 2009)

I just picked up my first Seiko SKx007 and I want to put a NATO strap on it but I'm wondering what size strap I need to order. Also, If you have one, can you post pictures of yours for inspiration? I'm considering getting just a black strap or maybe a black/grey stripped strap.

Thank you


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

22 lugs to lugs(mm)

here's mine with a 20mm(old strap)


----------



## moonsoo (Sep 29, 2009)

I ordered 22mm so is that too big?


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

moonsoo said:


> I ordered 22mm so is that too big?


22mm is the correct size for a 007/009.
Have a few myself, although I prefer Zulu's.
francobollo


----------



## moonsoo (Sep 29, 2009)

francobollo said:


> 22mm is the correct size for a 007/009.
> Have a few myself, although I prefer Zulu's.
> francobollo


Cool thank you.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

22mm.......Maratac brand NATO on my 007








22mm Maratac brand ZULU, in their "Bond" stripe


----------



## moonsoo (Sep 29, 2009)

Dr. Robert said:


> 22mm.......Maratac brand NATO on my 007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the exact same maratac straps I purchased through countycomm lol. bond and black. but i got the zulu


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

moonsoo said:


> I ordered 22mm so is that too big?


22mm is correct size but I have the 20mm because most of my other watches are 20mm


----------



## smallangryboy (Oct 27, 2012)

An old thread I know but I'm in the same position, should I buy 22mm or 20mm and give it some room? I realise this is a matter of rates but appreciate opinion.


----------



## alexels (May 14, 2011)

The lug width of the 007 is 22mm, therefore if you were using a 20mm strap (no matter what kind of strap) part of the springbars would show.

The only reason I can think of that someone would prefer to wear a 20mm nato on a 22mm lug width watch is as a homage to the James Bond movie, Goldfinger from 1964, where the strap first appeared and gained recognition.

A pic of the part in question: NATO strap « One Guy's Style Blog


----------



## smallangryboy (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply, hats what I thought!


----------



## robcrotty (Jan 8, 2015)

So I have a 007, and my 22mm NATO straps seem too big...unless I am mistaken on which watch I have. I'll post a pic in a second.


----------



## robcrotty (Jan 8, 2015)

Nevermind. I don't have the 007. Haha














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robcrotty (Jan 8, 2015)

Nevermind, it's a 20mm.


----------



## Negrinovic (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello. Does anyone knows the true story behind the NATO straps? Well, you guys can google about it. I just would highly recommend this British straps, THE REAL NATO ones. Take a look: Phoenix NATO G10 - Straps 'N' Stuff


----------



## Dickiemoon (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey gentlemen - I'm pretty new at the forum stuff so hope it's ok for me to just come in and start asking questions .. I wanted to confirm if anyone knows the diameter of the seiko 007 and also the lug width as I'm going to purchase the watch but want to immediately order a super Pres. from WJean for it. Thanks

Dickie


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

Let me google that for you


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

francobollo said:


> 22mm is the correct size for a 007/009.
> Have a few myself, although I prefer Zulu's.
> francobollo


What is the zulu part of a nato?

Is it to do with the number of rings?


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

iam7head said:


> 22 lugs to lugs(mm)
> 
> here's mine with a 20mm(old strap)


Really nice,is this the j or k version,think ive got to get one!


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

onek00lj4y said:


> Really nice,is this the j or k version,think ive got to get one!


That is surely a K.


----------

